# low supervision voltage



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

What voltage are you expecting? Do you still have this issue when you bypass the bell completely?


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

Vintage Sounds said:


> What voltage are you expecting? Do you still have this issue when you bypass the bell completely?


I would expect 20V (this is an old Edwards panel). Even when I bypass the bell I have the problem. The moment I touch the two negatives (positive when bell engaged) I get 3V. 
Everything seems to be working normally but I wasnt' sure if 3V would be something normal.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Ghost voltage 
Due to mutual induction !


----------

